# Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!



## bobbina1981 (Nov 8, 2009)

:1angel:Hi Guys,

I have a desktop PC & Im getting alternate Vertical Green lines on my screen (when the screen has dark wall-paper its green, & pink lines with white backgrounds). And during windows startup, grey squares appear while windows is loading. My PC worked fine until last week, but one fine day all of a sudden this started happening. :4-dontkno

The Green lines start appearing when the windows blue screen opens.

My monitor is working fine. I connected my laptop to it & screen is perfect.

I also started Windows in Safe Mode, the same problem appears. And no prominent errors r shown in event viewer.

Whats going wrong..???? Could it be my display, video or graphic drivers need updating or a hardware failure & needs a card changing? I’m just speculating.

I need HELP.....!!!!!!!!!!!! :sigh:

If i can, i'll attach a screen-shot pic.

Ps.: what is the difference between display-card, video-card & graphics-card?

Thanks a bundle.

I appreciate your valuable help.......... 

My System info are below.

AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Processor
Microsoft Windows XP Pro
NVIDIA nForce2 motherboard with dual channel DDR & USB2.0
160GB 7200rpm UDMA 100 hard drive with 8MB buffer
2.25 GB RAM
17" Philips 170B5CS TFT DVI 16ms
Radeon 9800 AIW 128 MB Graphics
SP2
SP3

Plzzz Help.

Thanks again

Bobbina :wave:


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like the video card is going.

If this happens in safe mode as well as regular mode. If not, try updating the video drivers.

Ps.: what is the difference between display-card, video-card & graphics-card?
These are all the same terms for the same thing..

You can purchase a new video card, but you need to know what slots are available in your computer.
Different types:
AGP, PCI or PCIe (PCI express used in most newer computers)

If you have onboard video, you can go into your cmos (When you first boot the computer it will say press (del, f1, etc) to enter setup. If you have onboard video, it can share the computers memory and maybe the memory could be bad. If you have this, you can decrease the amount of "shared" memory is used.

If you have onboard video with shared memory, run some type of memory test to check your ram.


----------



## bobbina1981 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks,

These green lines occur in regular as well as safemode..?

sorry to ask but whats onboard video? And u mentioned to update video drivers.. is that from Device Manager - Display Adapters?

And could u plz suggest somthing to test pc's memory?

Sorry 4 all hte ques... these lines r really frustrating.

Thanks loads..

bobbina
ray:


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

If you have a dell, run the diagnostics. It should upon boot say press f10 or something to choose boot device. Run the diags to see what problems it finds.

If you have warranty on your dell, write down all error codes. It will help them get you parts faster if you still under warranty.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

I guess I didn't read you specs. 

You have the aiw 9800. Check the pins on your adapter. I think these have the square adapter that plugs into the computer and then the vga cable plugs into that. Make sure none of the pins are bent on it.

If not, then post back.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check the cooling fan on the graphics card to see if it is clean or even working.
Try a different graphics card as your card is most likely failing.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're getting these lines and artifacts during POST, in BIOS and in safe mode, it looks like the VRAM has gone on your graphics card. This can be due to overheating and/or a weak power supply.

Test the card in another computer with a suitable PSU to confirm, and make sure the fan is spinning and free of dust. If you get the same artifacts, you need to replace the card.


----------

